# Pond



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Well have been messing with the pond. I finaly got a mini excavator out and dug out the drainage pipe. After years of silt, leaves and beavar sicks I found the pipe 4 feet down. Beaver were not happy but I drained the pond after a week of them shoving crap in the pipe every night. Still 9 feet deep.

Now, I have 2 pipes on the West pond that are 4 inch that have a ditch next to them. The big pond is down with dead wood standing and trees cut everyplace from the beaver. It needs a new outflow pipe. I think it's a 12 inch. It has water draining around it. Think I want to put a larger pipe with a removable pipe so I can lower it. I want to have a over flow with a screen a few feet from shore so I can not get a cloged straight pipe.

The east pond is still damed by the beaver. I have the water from the middle pond and a small creek from the next property feeding that. That will be the last project. Making a diversion then droping in rock and concrete to make a spillway.

Definitely have muck issues, stunted fish and weed issues. Need to get the infrastructure fixed first. I did add 2 amer.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fishingful said:


> View attachment 262158
> View attachment 262159


Man..what a mess


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I will get there. Like a boat....keep throwing money at it lol


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

First things first I would be getting rid of them beavers...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Think the beavers have moved out. I kept the pond down and haven't seen them or any new activity for a month. Still have a muskrat or 2 around. Plenty of water around so hope they are someone else problem.

I built 2 areators. 600.00 was better than 1500 for a comercial one. In the process of controlling my watermeal and filimous alge issue. I sprayed once now wating a week.

I did catch a 1.6 lb bass but most of them are 8 to 12 inches. Crappie are 4 to 6 inches and 4 inch gills. Lots of work to do.


----------



## TobyGator (Jul 18, 2017)

fishingful said:


> Think the beavers have moved out. I kept the pond down and haven't seen them or any new activity for a month. Still have a muskrat or 2 around. Plenty of water around so hope they are someone else problem.
> 
> I built 2 areators. 600.00 was better than 1500 for a comercial one. In the process of controlling my watermeal and filimous alge issue. I sprayed once now wating a week.
> 
> ...


What are you spraying to kill that algae? I have a little bit of a problem with that. Not quite as much now, but my pond did look like that last year. 6" of rain in a day washed it all out of the pond last year (overflow goes out of the pond), but I can't really count on an upcoming deluge.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm shocked you have anything alive in that place! Keep working hard man...it'll pay off.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

TobyGator said:


> What are you spraying to kill that algae? I have a little bit of a problem with that. Not quite as much now, but my pond did look like that last year. 6" of rain in a day washed it all out of the pond last year (overflow goes out of the pond), but I can't really count on an upcoming deluge.


Coper sulfate and pond dye works. Not looking bad now but depends on the day. Waiting on my next spray. The lake that feeds mine just treated so that's helping.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

It needs to come up about 3 feet. The bevars clogged the overflow. Had the back hoe in there yesterday and dug some more branches and muck out. Wont raise it till later this year or next spring. Less surface area to treat at this point and still 9 to 10 feet deep. Want to put some sand and gravel in around the edges for spawning area. Plus a dock, floating platform and deck out over the water.


----------

